# Stompin Tom's Maple Leaf Martin?



## wmat (Nov 17, 2009)

Is there any info out there on the Martin Stompin Tom is playing in this video?: http://youtu.be/LC1QB26cz8o

It would appear to be a Martin with a Maple Leaf on the head stock.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

could just be a sticker he put there.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> could just be a sticker he put there.


Sounds likely, and what I was thinking--and it fits his persona as well.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I tuned and played that guitar when I was assistant engineer when he recorded the song for the confederation bridge in PEI. It's the same sticker that comes on the back of that Canadian rye bottle. I believe that he just cut the leaf out. 

Authentic dude he was. May he rest in peace.


----------



## wmat (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! That's fantastic information.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sambonee said:


> I tuned and played that guitar when I was assistant engineer when he recorded the song for the confederation bridge in PEI. It's the same sticker that comes on the back of that Canadian rye bottle. I believe that he just cut the leaf out.
> 
> Authentic dude he was. May he rest in peace.


Wasn't that the whole point of buying that brand? (The brand, not the drink)


----------

